# How to get sound on HP 6735b notebook



## FeZoli (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi There!

By default there is no sound on PCM device.
If your laptop has the Analog Devices AD1984A chip, and you get no sound from speakers, put these lines into /boot/device.hints:


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Line-out"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

This swaps the two outputs into their right place.

Then reboot, and enjoy!

Do not forget to read the snd_hda(5) man page.

Regards:

FeZoli


----------

